# Lovely spot



## coppo

What a beautiful location

Paul.


----------



## CliffyP

coppo said:


> What a beautiful location
> 
> Paul.


Berchesgarden ?


----------



## coppo

CliffyP said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful location
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Berchesgarden ?
Click to expand...

Yes, got it in one Cliffy.

Cracking view, mind you, it was a bit hair raising getting here. (Yes i,m as bald as a coot before anyone else mentions it).

Thought we were never going to stop going upwards. We live 1100 feet above sea level but this is something else.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

Another couple.

At last its stopped chucking it down, been non stop continuously for 2 days.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

As you can notice from the first pic, the bikes are staying firmly on the back at this location. :lol: :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## coppo

Looks like its gunna chuck it down again.

Paul.


----------



## geraldandannie

coppo said:


> As you can notice from the first pic, the bikes are staying firmly on the back at this location. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Wimp!

We should be heading that way next spring. However, after our smashed mirror escapade on Mont Ventoux this spring (an A-class hammering it uphill smashed into our passenger side door mirror - we were doing about 5 mph downhill) I might be thinking twice about narrow climbs in the van.

Looks a lovely spot, Paul. I hope the weather stays good for you.

Gerald


----------



## tonyt

CliffyP said:


> Berchesgarden ?


How on earth did you get that so quickly? :wink: :wink:


----------



## coppo

geraldandannie said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can notice from the first pic, the bikes are staying firmly on the back at this location. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Wimp!
> 
> We should be heading that way next spring. However, after our smashed mirror escapade on Mont Ventoux this spring (an A-class hammering it uphill smashed into our passenger side door mirror - we were doing about 5 mph downhill) I might be thinking twice about narrow climbs in the van.
> 
> Looks a lovely spot, Paul. I hope the weather stays good for you.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Thanks Gerald, it is a smashing view from up here.

I dont think it will though(the weather)

Have you picked the new van up yet and hows it going if you have.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

tonyt said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berchesgarden ?
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did you get that so quickly? :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Paul.


----------



## coppo

Chucking it down again, all sunday and monday it was relentless, never stopped once all day.

Remind me, this is August/summer isn't it?  

Paul.


----------



## geraldandannie

coppo said:


> Have you picked the new van up yet and hows it going if you have.


Thank you for asking, Paul. Yes, we picked it up almost 2 weeks ago now. We had a quick 2-day shakedown trip into Suffolk last week, and overall the conclusion was "great". A couple of things needed to be 'tweaked' a bit, and we need to get used to the different cupboard arrangements, but we really loved it.

Next trip: Shepton show and Brean in September, and then a jaunt across the channel in October / November. Happy days!

Gerald


----------



## coppo

geraldandannie said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked the new van up yet and hows it going if you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, Paul. Yes, we picked it up almost 2 weeks ago now. We had a quick 2-day shakedown trip into Suffolk last week, and overall the conclusion was "great". A couple of things needed to be 'tweaked' a bit, and we need to get used to the different cupboard arrangements, but we really loved it.
> 
> Next trip: Shepton show and Brean in September, and then a jaunt across the channel in October / November. Happy days!
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Sounds good Gerald, just a couple of things to put right in a new van is great.

Have fun.

Next stop for us is Ubersee, Bad Tolz, then the Hymer factory at Bad Waldsee, gradually making our way towards Dusseldorf for the show.

Paul.


----------



## CliffyP

tonyt said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berchesgarden ?
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did you get that so quickly? :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

I was there last week :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## coppo

CliffyP said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berchesgarden ?
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did you get that so quickly? :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there last week :roll: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I think Tony wrote that because it actually says Berchesgarden on the photo attachment, must admit i never noticed it until he wrote that. 

Paul.


----------



## CliffyP

coppo said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berchesgarden ?
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did you get that so quickly? :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there last week :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Tony wrote that because it actually says Berchesgarden on the photo attachment, must admit i never noticed it until he wrote that.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## tonyt

coppo said:


> I think Tony wrote that because it actually says Berchesgarden on the photo attachment, must admit i never noticed it until he wrote that.
> 
> Paul.


And a real gentleman would admit he's been rumbled! :wink: :wink:


----------



## feeblecat

*Where*

Hi, what region is this i?


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Where*



feeblecat said:


> Hi, what region is this i?


Bavaria, near to the Austrian border:

http://www.nationalpark-berchtesgaden.bayern.de/english/index.htm

Gerald


----------



## 1946

I used to be a tourguide living in Austria and would take my groups every week to Berchtesgaden, Eagles nest and Koenigsee for a trip on the lake. I love the area.

Also lived for a year at the Tegernsee ( has got a great brewery and spend many an evening there )and went to the hotel management school . Used to nip over the border to the Achernsee to go skiing.

Aaaahhhhhh, memories  

Maddie


----------



## fdhadi

We love Germany, we were down at Nesselwang, Garmisch and Mittenwald last week.

All worth a visit :wink:


----------



## feeblecat

*Bavaria, Austria and the Czech Republic*

Hi, after reading the recommendation on here on Bavaria we headed on down there to a site near Reit en Winkle. Had a smashing time. The area is truly beautiful. Then we headed on down to the most wonderful campsite in a place called Kals in the heart of the Hohe Tauern National Park in Austria. Awesome, spectacular scenery and in it's midst the highest mountain in Austria. On the way back up to Bavaria, within half an hour of our chosen campsite near Passau, we saw a roadsign saying Czech Republic and within a couple of hours we had set up camp in the small Czech village of Chvilsiny! There are some wonderful towns here and I'm so glad we decided to come. Supposedly, we are heading back through Germany tomorrow for a 3 day, then 2 then 1 nighter before returning home. But, who knows!


----------



## coppo

*Re: Bavaria, Austria and the Czech Republic*



feeblecat said:


> Hi, after reading the recommendation on here on Bavaria we headed on down there to a site near Reit en Winkle. Had a smashing time. The area is truly beautiful. Then we headed on down to the most wonderful campsite in a place called Kals in the heart of the Hohe Tauern National Park in Austria. Awesome, spectacular scenery and in it's midst the highest mountain in Austria. On the way back up to Bavaria, within half an hour of our chosen campsite near Passau, we saw a roadsign saying Czech Republic and within a couple of hours we had set up camp in the small Czech village of Chvilsiny! There are some wonderful towns here and I'm so glad we decided to come. Supposedly, we are heading back through Germany tomorrow for a 3 day, then 2 then 1 nighter before returning home. But, who knows!


Sounds like your having a great time. Yes the scenery is spectacular in that area isnt it, you just need a good engine on your van to get up all the inclines :lol: :lol:

Paul.


----------

